# Michael's Store Halloween 2016



## Hollowman68 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks like some Michael's Stores are already putting out Halloween! 

Sorry if this has been posted already!

Not my video btw, it showed up on my Facebook Feed!


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Oooh wonder if they're already at it at their stores in Canada as well. BTW any chance of getting decent posable skeletons there or are they really crappy? I've mostly gotten smaller things at Michaels.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Not a lot out, but most of it looks pretty nice. Thanks. I love the fact that the music is a version of the theme from _American Horror Story_.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Our Michaels only had a few things.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I just want their Lemax spooky town to get put out already


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

I need to go check ours...... last year they scaled down big time and it was dissapointing....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Rigormortor said:


> I need to go check ours...... last year they scaled down big time and it was dissapointing....


I would say to wait until at least the middle of the month, if not later. Not sure about where you are, but here it depended highly on the location last year; the one closest to where I work was, and is, the least impressive Michaels store that I have seen (and I will not even get started on the staff).


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks so much for posting. I love the silver crystal ball looking thing. Can't wait to see if my store is stocking yet.


----------



## absolom7691 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hopefully mine is stocking too! Looks like it may be time to do some shopping. Thanks for the alert!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd be happy if mine just had the fake pumpkins out. Have to check this week.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

I just saw this post...now running in to call our Michael's. If they have stuff out, I'm taking off my pj's, getting dressed, and going over! Thanks for posting the vid

Oh, love the music choice too


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

i ran to my michaels, it only had the same things lilibat posted a pic of  (ribbons, carvable pumpkins, some other fall items)...better than nothing i guess!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Ours has all the floral stuff and a couple of the Halloween items shown in the video. We're heading back out Thursday or Friday and will check back then. With coupons of course.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Gentlemen. Start!! Your!! Engiiiiinnnnnneeeeessssss!!!!!!


----------



## Faucheuse (Aug 16, 2013)

They had two aisles full of stuff today at Michael's! I got two black velvet candelabra and a scented candle in a glass jar with a bat on it.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Anyone heading to Michaels please share photos! I saw a bat candelabra on instagram I need!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks like I'll be heading that way ♥♥


----------



## WolfPak (Apr 27, 2016)

All right!!!!! IT begins...thanks for posting the vid! I'm heading out to my neighborhood Michaels today for sure! (I'll post pictures if there is anything cool. I need skellys, lanterns, and crows!!!


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

Awesome!!! I just went to my Michaels the other day and filmed a video, they didn't have anything except for FALL!!!! Which I'm excited for too!! That means HALLOWEEN SOON!!!!!


----------



## miss_halloween (Jun 9, 2016)

Ahhhh!!!! It's Halloween Happy


----------



## WolfPak (Apr 27, 2016)

Yep, I went and checked it out...same stuff as above but here are the pictures (a full side of an aisle). The skelies are ok...in my opinion the pose and stay ones they sold a few years ago at Costco are way better. I wish I bought 10 of them. I didn't buy anything but it was fun to take a look. They had some harvest stuff too (cutesy but fun).


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice selection already. Are there two different versions of the cloche/bell jar this year? The one on the far left looks like it has a hanging skeleton inside, but that could just be my eyes. Thanks, Wolfpak.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

All of this is making me so happy! I'm moving soon and I need to make my new place spooktacular!


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

miss_halloween said:


> Ahhhh!!!! It's Halloween Happy


Hi there!!!!!!!


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Michael's in Charlotte, NC is now online! And Hobby Lobby is starting to put some Fall stuff out - this weekend it should be ready!


----------



## WolfPak (Apr 27, 2016)

Garthgoyle said:


> Nice selection already. Are there two different versions of the cloche/bell jar this year? The one on the far left looks like it has a hanging skeleton inside, but that could just be my eyes. Thanks, Wolfpak.


Garthgoyle- I think I saw two...one with the skull and one with a hanging skeleton inside....so no, your eyes are just fine  They were neat looking...nice tabletop item


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Returning from Michaels with a passenger. First posable skeleton!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Anybody here when their store was getting spooky town?


----------



## miss_halloween (Jun 9, 2016)

I just got back from Michael's where the store associate told me they're getting in their Lemax Spooky Town in next week


----------



## miss_halloween (Jun 9, 2016)

How do I add pics from my phone? I wanna show everyone what I got at Michaels today!


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

miss_halloween said:


> How do I add pics from my phone? I wanna show everyone what I got at Michaels today!


I think you have to click on the "go advanced" button when trying to reply, that should take you to the full web site where you can then chose to add an image.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

If anyone is planning on stopping tomorrow, there are some spectacular coupons at the website that are only good until then, one for 25% off the entire order and another for 50% off a single item.

Additionally, Michaels has a page of Halloween craft projects, some of which are pretty interesting: http://www.michaels.com/holiday-and-celebration/halloween/815811866


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Nada at my local stores other than some fall floral and craft pumpkins. The store within a couple miles of me has the wallpaper up and shelving but nothing on them. Checked another about a 15 -20 minute drive that's newer and larger. Nothing! That store will have to do some serious restructuring before anything even comes out. Not a bare spot on shelves or aisle ways.


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Garthgoyle said:


> If anyone is planning on stopping tomorrow, there are some spectacular coupons at the website that are only good until then, one for 25% off the entire order and another for 50% off a single item.
> 
> Additionally, Michaels has a page of Halloween craft projects, some of which are pretty interesting: http://www.michaels.com/holiday-and-celebration/halloween/815811866


This is true for Canada as well, 50% one regular priced item (hence I came home with our first proper skeleton!).


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

My 2 stores have zip Halloween out, but I did get three of the large rust marquee letters to spell out RIP. Normally 39.99 each, at 60% off plus the 25% off it ended up being around $35. That's comparable to the premade eek and boo signs you see everywhere, and the rusty looks way more authentic to me than purple or orange. I'll post a pic when I get home with batteries.

Also, in the picture above, I see the vultures are back. That was my favorite purchase last year. Two of them on top of my kitchen cabinets freaked everyone out. From a distance they look very real.


----------



## miss_halloween (Jun 9, 2016)

Got those black leaveless sticks and will put a raven on it.

The other raven will go on a pumpkin outside, will probably get more.

Check out their candles, they're awesome this year. Especially the pumpkin spice, which I got.

Made some bows with the ribbon, will be putting them on my corn stalks outside.


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

Found all this at my Michaels today!!!!


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Looks very similar to at home this year. I am finding myself surprisingly drawn to that red flocked skull. Normally not my thing at all. 

Did you happen to see how much the skull pillow was? I bought one today just like it but with a face-on view for 14.99. Goes perfect with the creep it real pillow from Ross.


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

None of the Michael's near me have anything Halloween in stock yet.. still just the autumn floral. 

I am so anxious to be able to see it all in person. I LOVE the bat candle holders! So happy our time of the year is beginning!


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Sorry for the sideways pic. And here is a pic of my RIP letters. Only had batteries for one letter because my kids burn through them.


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

No I didn't look at the prices of the pillows. I can take a look if I stop by today


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

Went to my local Michael's (Leominster, MA) and found similar products that everyone else is seeing

























I love the cloche bell jars BUT the tops were all broken off of them  Looks like they're just held on by hot glue. An easy fix.


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

Rockstar Graphics said:


> Went to my local Michael's (Leominster, MA) and found similar products that everyone else is seeing
> 
> View attachment 281472
> 
> ...


Maybe you'd get a discount on them due to "damaged" goods?


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

I didn't think of that until after I'd left. They're marked at $30 a piece so I don't know how far they'd discount them. Guess it's worth a shot! 

I was hoping the Spooky Town items would be out, but no such luck.


----------



## miss_halloween (Jun 9, 2016)

next week


----------



## Faucheuse (Aug 16, 2013)

Has anyone seen any of those velvet skulls in black? I've only seen that burgundy color so far.


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Someone asked about the skull pillow price. I went back today for a second posable skeleton (yay 50% off!) and had a look. $39, though please note, I'm in Canada and US price will be a little less. Maybe that didn't help at all


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

I saw them today they were $29.99




Vsalz said:


> Looks very similar to at home this year. I am finding myself surprisingly drawn to that red flocked skull. Normally not my thing at all.
> 
> Did you happen to see how much the skull pillow was? I bought one today just like it but with a face-on view for 14.99. Goes perfect with the creep it real pillow from Ross.


----------



## TheSamhainGhoul (Jan 24, 2016)

Just went to Michaels, everything was out! It was great and really got me in the mood. I purchased some candles and a craft pumpkin to carve for my HalloweeN display, turned out excellent! Just need to get rid of those pesky sharpie marks, forgot to take pictures at Michaels unfortunately , but I will be showing some pictures of the pumpkin I carved to match the opening the of the 78' film.


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

I have some from last year and the tops are broken off too.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Had to laugh when I saw this. I picked up the cloche with the coffin too and it fell off before I got it to the register. I picked up the lighted coffin, ribbon, a jar, and 1 of the skeleton keys. I want to head back for the spell book with the frog on it, a bat candleholder, and possibly the skull drink dispenser and a set of pillows. I only saw the red velvet skull in my store though they had both the red and black velvet candleholders. The red ones intrigued me but my daughter said they were awful.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm so excited, my Michael's had one isle of Halloween up today! (Finally)! I had to sneak over there while I was picking up pizza for my family for dinner  it was hard, but I picked just 1 item (for now) with the 50% off coupon...I just couldn't pass up the silver painted poseable skeleton!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Faucheuse said:


> Has anyone seen any of those velvet skulls in black? I've only seen that burgundy color so far.


Same here. I am thinking that there is only the flocked burgundy skull this year (though that may turn out not to be the case, as there is a good amount more to be put out).



Hallow-art said:


> Maybe you'd get a discount on them due to "damaged" goods?


If we are talking damaged goods, would anyone want me for next to nothing? As a bonus, enough issues to clutter a damned newsroom will be thrown in at no additional charge - this desk is just a small sample











Cloe said:


> ...The red ones intrigued me but my daughter said they were awful.


I liked both flocked versions (in each size), to be honest; sounds to me like your daughter is the awful one


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh, I love that skeleton key! I hadn't noticed that before this page. I was planning to go to the grocery store today & it's near a Micheal's. Guess I will take a quick run in to my local store after all! I want at least 3 of those!


----------



## Dinobuzz (Oct 12, 2015)

I picked up these things at Micheal's in the $1.50 bins at the front of the store:








The tassel can be used on a bottle or frame... the drawer pull would be awesome for a bottle topper.....and the letter 'O' (I got 2) will be used for spelling out Boo...I wanted 'Spooky' but the didn't have a 'y'....


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Garthgoyle said:


> If we are talking damaged goods, would anyone want me for next to nothing? As a bonus, enough issues to clutter a damned newsroom will be thrown in at no additional charge - this desk is just a small sample
> 
> Garth, don't forget.....
> 
> ...


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey, Rockstar...we are neighbors...I live in Hudson!

anyhoo...i like the bat candle holders...I plan to go back for them and i also liked the red velvet flocked skull wall hanging. Nothing else really thrilled me.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I went to my Michael's earlier today and they have zero , nada , nilch of Halloween out. Well they have the fall flowers and pumpkins and the crows but no actual Halloween like you guys are posting. They don't even have a clear aisle for it. There is another Michaels in the town my office is in , I will look there. Cracker Barrel is right beside Michaels and I meant to go in there but once I got out of Michaels I forgot...oy.
I actually like the red skull, I might not once I see it in person but I like the color in pics and I want to see those orb type things, looks like there is a large and small size.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Price on the bat candle holders anyone?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

jdubbya said:


> Price on the bat candle holders anyone?


I saw on FB someone said they were $14.99 each.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

yes, $14.99...a bit steep so I'm gonna go back with coupons.


----------



## ZachTheMermaid (Jul 11, 2016)

^ Tip, you can always find a 40% off coupon online for Michaels and Hobby Lobby


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

wickedwillingwench said:


> Hey, Rockstar...we are neighbors...I live in Hudson!
> 
> anyhoo...i like the bat candle holders...I plan to go back for them and i also liked the red velvet flocked skull wall hanging. Nothing else really thrilled me.


Hi neighbor!! 

I agree with you, I wasn't thrilled by much of what they had. Their prices are ridiculous. Thankfully, there are coupons otherwise I wouldn't bother.

I'm bummed, my location said they're not putting out the Spooky Town stuff until the end of August.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

This weekend I went to Michaels with coupons got two of these, 50% off one 25% off the other. The paint on some of them was a little sketchy at the base it was the same with the bats so take a good look at them before you invest.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Does anyone know the cost of the silver skeletons?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Michael's has a new rewards program. I haven't read all the details yet but I think you get extra coupons & receipt free returns!

http://www.michaels.com/rewards?cm_sp=rewards-_-itsherejointoday-_-na


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> Does anyone know the cost of the silver skeletons?


They were marked at $80


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Nox Eterna said:


> This weekend I went to Michaels with coupons got two of these, 50% off one 25% off the other. The paint on some of them was a little sketchy at the base it was the same with the bats so take a good look at them before you invest.
> 
> View attachment 281703


oooh i need to go up and get this ♥♥ it would go great with the ONI and Birds in my kitchen. how much was it if you don't mind my asking and Michael's correct?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Rockstar Graphics said:


> They were marked at $80


Oooooooooooooof!


----------



## MonsterGuts (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh man, I NEED those raven pillows. Going to have to make a stop there tonight. 

~Kat


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

I love Michael's Halloween stuff, I just wonder if anyone has mentioned or started an A.C. Moore thread yet. Last year they had an awesome selection and really good sales


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

I swung by AC Moore today (I'm on the EC) and they have started to put out the fall/halloween floral pieces so I'm sure the home decor will soon follow.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Fremont, CA (Bay Area) store had half an aisle (one side) out today as others have been seeing. I was so excited! I am strangely tempted by the wine-colored skull as well. Halloween season is finally starting....


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Me too!! almost got that fuzzy wine colored skull and large candlestick. Also for anyone looking for wooden letters in all sizes, they have a section 70% off. The also have a lot of Marquee lettering 60% off.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Instead I got this: the skull hand hourglass(maybe for fortune teller table) with my 40% off coupon


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

They were marked $14.99 each. Yes, Michael's 



moonwitchkitty said:


> oooh i need to go up and get this ♥♥ it would go great with the ONI and Birds in my kitchen. how much was it if you don't mind my asking and Michael's correct?


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I got a raven and a bat candle stick today, this weird black metal cut out charger which I love (metal is durable!) and plan to hang in the kitchen. I really want the big skull mirror but I don't know where I'd put it. I may walk around the house and see if I can find a home for it.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Like disembodiedvoice, I got skunked too Fall foliage & pumpkins. Heard a woman walk by and say, "are you kidding? Fall stuff already and it's only July!" Yes, had to refrain from slapping her. Probably a Christmas fan....hmphtttt. I was hellbent to find the crow candlesticks Nox Eterna posted, among other things....now I'm not a glitter type of gal, but even the glittery shiny stuff, in some of the pics you all have posted, feels like a siren's call. Had to console myself with one large pumpkin with my 40% off coupon. Next time.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I went by on Friday and Saturday and grabbed one of the bat candleholders each time with a 50% coupon.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

punkineater said:


> Like disembodiedvoice, Heard a woman walk by and say, "are you kidding? Fall stuff already and it's only July!" :.


Oh yah, while I was in the 1/2 isle of halloween, some guy stopped and looked at me & said: "isn't it a little early for Halloween?" & I was like, "nope, gotta start building early to get it done"...and the cashier was also surprised they had halloween...but my favorite was a little girl, maybe 4-5 who walked right up to me in line (I was buying the life size silver skeleton) and said: "oooh, that's scary, where did you get that?...i like it!!" I was thinking....awww a lil me in the making  hehe


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

ANy word on Lemax? Most weeks it is either the week of July 17 or July 24


----------



## thinkscary (Jun 22, 2016)

Just what I needed.....last week...I was "dead" tired after working a really hard week....it was really hot out as well...I don't do heat very well....was shopping and I thought I would go into michael's to see what was going on...and they were just starting to put out the fall decorations...no real halloween stuff yet...but it was great to see the fall stuff...made my week...and made me feel so much better......know what I mean?


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

djgeneral said:


> ANy word on Lemax? Most weeks it is either the week of July 17 or July 24


Our local store mgr. yesterday said they had only gotten fall in, and would probably be getting Halloween & Lemax on next weeks truck. They were planning to set it up end of July/start of August, though ymmv. Tried to ply her for any info on exclusives, but she wouldn't (couldn't?) say anything.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

So just went to the bigger store in town and they had one row up. When I checked out the sales clerk couldn't believe I was already buying halloween. I told her that her store was already late according to our standards.

Sadly, I didn't fall in love with the red skull. Honestly, I think it was the holes in the eyes and mouth. Turned sideways, I liked it better, but for $16.99, I wanted to love it. Instead, I bought the cauldron for the same price. With the 40% off, I think this is a great steal. I set my buffet with dollar store plastic cauldrons. I hope to replace them all with these this year.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Mine didn't have any of those cauldrons. They didn't seem fully stocked so I'm hoping they get them. Off hand do you remember the price of them?


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Cauldron was $16.99. I used 40% coupon on it. I think it's the best thing besides the buzzards Michaels has had in a while.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Anyone have updates on Lemax yet?


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

djgeneral said:


> Anyone have updates on Lemax yet?


Last facebook posting (I'm assuming an employee) said between the 18th and 20th.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohhh dang. I just got home and forgot to look for the cauldrons!!! 
I wonder if they did not have them. I was on a mission to score one.


----------



## HallowLove (Jun 1, 2016)

Just got an email that Michaels has a 50% off on any one regular price item today only! Would come in handy if they had their lemax out already


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Yep, going to take advantage of those 50 % off coupons while the gettin's good. Probably picking up a pumpkin or two since mine doesn't have any Halloween out yet. Once they start putting the pumpkins and Halloween on one of their regular sales we lose the benefit of these great coupons so I try to use them early and often !

I just saw this great pumpkin project they have on the Michaels site. While the design is not typical Halloween and certainly not for everyone, I am going to make one in honor of my little boy ( who isn't really little at all) because his name is Orion. I will have to do a Frozen themed one for my daughter who is still obsessed even though Frozen is soooo over done ( try telling her that) 
BUT regardless of the actual design or paint put on it the stem is wonderful !!! I'm going to do this on several this year.






http://www.michaels.com/galaxy-pumpkin/B_81004.html?productsource=Pinterest-Project-Share


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I will have to do a Frozen themed one for my daughter who is still obsessed even though Frozen is soooo over done ( try telling her that)
> 
> BUT regardless of the actual design or paint put on it the stem is wonderful !!! I'm going to do this on several this year.


Believe me when I say that Frozen is not even remotely over at our house either! 
You are not alone! LOL!

I also like the stem on that pumpkin! It looks realistic but also fairy-tale-ish, if that's even possible. For the last 2 years, I have bought blue pumpkins at a local farm - the Jarrahdale variety. They are not intensely blue like this painted one but are just so pretty I can't resist. Not a typical Halloween color but super lovely. They sometimes have a stem that looks a bit like this one too.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Believe me when I say that Frozen is not even remotely over at our house either!
> You are not alone! LOL!
> 
> I also like the stem on that pumpkin! It looks realistic but also fairy-tale-ish, if that's even possible. For the last 2 years, I have bought blue pumpkins at a local farm - the Jarrahdale variety. They are not intensely blue like this painted one but are just so pretty I can't resist. Not a typical Halloween color but super lovely. They sometimes have a stem that looks a bit like this one too.
> ...


Those pumpkins are gorgeous !! They don't even look real. They are indeed fairy tale pumpkins. I love those, never seen them around here but I'm going to keep my eyes open.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Just got back from Michaels a few minutes ago to use the 50% off coupon, got a pumpkin. I was also looking at the flowers to possible recreate a GR wreath but while looking noticed they had their large over sized flowers ( like large roses and "daisy" type) for 80 % off, makes them 1.69 each. I bought several of each. thought they would be good for an Alice in wonderland theme, they are happy colors ( well the roses are a deep red and also white) but could be grunged up with paint or distress inks if needed. Could also just be turned into big oversized spooky or creepy plants, doesn't have to be Alice. Just can't beat 1.69. The roses are about 10 inches from petal to petal and the "daisies" are about 12 inches petal to petal. they have white as well that could be turned any color.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Jenn&matt- did you see the pumpkins at Michaels that are that very color green? When I saw them, I wondered why they were such a strange color. Now I'm thinking they are quite beautiful!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohhhhhh I love those lovely bumpy green pumpkins!!!!!!

Stopped in Michaels this week for some wreath supplies... Had my coupons in hand.
So I couldn't resist a few spooky goodies.


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

I want those bat candle holders! Next on my list, just been too busy to go back with another coupon. I have two Michael's pretty close, one had stuff out over a week ago, the other only has a few pumpkins at this point so I'm not panicking all the good stuff will be gone soon. I have a back-up Michael's


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Halloweenutter said:


> I want those bat candle holders!


They are nice. Have you seen the companion piece, a raven nesting atop a skull? If not, here is a repost of one of HalloweenBride's photos from earlier in the thread, lightened a touch to show the detail better. The thick skull candleholder is also great. Hell, the majority of this year's stock is; the gold items really do not appeal to me, but many others must have dug last year's pieces in that color for so much more to have been made that the hue warrants its own sizable section of the aisle.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Garthgoyle. Oh yes. I had the skull piece in my cart. Then put it back.
The put it back in the cart.
Then back on the shelf.
hahahaha You know how that goes...


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh that skull piece is so nice too. Michael's often does well with their Halloween items, no wonder so many of us are rushing over there in July! I'm thinking ahead to what will probably be a vampire-themed Halloween '17, so I may go for two bats holders for that reason (and really they will fit most themes anyway). But I'm tempted to just take them all and smuggle them in to the house without hubby noticing (not that I would ever do that of course  , I sound believable, right?)


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Hilda, what kind of wreath are you making? with that ribbon and berries, orange pods it looks similar to the Haunted Mansion Halloween wreaths.
Did you get that black candle from Michaels too? I still don't know what they have because mine has zero halloween.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Hilda, what kind of wreath are you making? with that ribbon and berries, orange pods it looks similar to the Haunted Mansion Halloween wreaths.
> Did you get that black candle from Michaels too? I still don't know what they have because mine has zero halloween.


Yes. The black candle is from Michaels. It's a real candle. And for my indoor decor, I am preferring to use LED, so I only picked up one to see how I liked it. But I think it's perfect with the bat candleholder. So I melted it down a bit, and will hide a little black LED tea light in the candle. Now I need to go back and pick up another. 

You have a good eye! Yes. I am making a new wreath for my NBC Haunted Mansion style clock.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I miss having a Michael's here. Next week end I need to take a crafting trip. Great items you all have found!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

oh cool , I thought it looked like HM wreath stuff. Please post a picture of it when you finish your clock. I am going to try to make some for the outside of my house this year ( just the wreaths...no clock) so I would love to see how yours turns out.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Along with the rest of you, I went to Michaels yesterday with 2 coupons in hand!!
Im still waiting for them to lower the price on this cool old wooden rusted arrow marquee but even with coupons still not a good price.
They had a coupon yesterday in my neck of the woods for 20% off all purchases AFTER 3PM. Well, I was there at noon, cashier told me I didn't have to wait, the company lets the coupon work earlier than 3pm. Didn't know that. SO now all of you know.







Here's what I got - I fell in love with the crate for a base for a center piece -it was 60% off plus 20% off coupon. The red votive jars were 40% off Cant tell in pic, but a lot of detail.Came out for $1.49. Everything else was in there 1.50 -2.00$ section. They had those cabinet knobs that can be used for cloches. And I got a bunch of those small 4x6 frames in red,white,black. And last those oldish gold letters - W and B were 1.49 too.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I need to get back over to Michaels. They had nothing out when I last checked. 

Hilda, I also like that skull pillow!

MM, love all the circus materials you found.

Garth, I didn't like the gold decor at first either. It is starting to grow on me now. But I have invested so much in the black and silver dining room glam, that I don't dare start a new collection.  Add in a dash of red maybe. Hahaha


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

No spottings yet for Lemax at Michaels? Any 50% coupons (or higher) from Michaels or other retailers that Michaels will accept?


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

MatrixMom - I love that red wood crate you picked up! I could see using that as a centerpiece for playdates & kid parties for a long time to come... if I get over to my local Micheals this week, I'm looking for that! 

I admit I'm not a fan of the gold stuff. I am more of a silver personality (ha ha ha ha ha ha). But I do like to see variety, so I don't mind looking at it. And I can imagine a really sumptuous vampire environment with lots of gold & red that would be amazing! 

Vsalz - I'm going to have to look for those colored pumpkins. The Jarrahdale I buy are bluish in color more than greenish, but they have that ability to sort of look different depending on the light. I have some faux white pumpkins but you can never have too many!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

matrixmom said:


> Along with the rest of you, I went to Michaels yesterday with 2 coupons in hand!!
> Im still waiting for them to lower the price on this cool old wooden rusted arrow marquee but even with coupons still not a good price.
> They had a coupon yesterday in my neck of the woods for 20% off all purchases AFTER 3PM. Well, I was there at noon, cashier told me I didn't have to wait, the company lets the coupon work earlier than 3pm. Didn't know that. SO now all of you know.
> View attachment 282429
> ...


Is this the arrow you are referring too? They were marked at 70% off here and I did use the 20% off they had a little over a week ago. Not sure off hand what price actually was. Unfortunately the 20% just comes off the sale price of an item so it isn't technically 90% off. 

Actually in thought after posting this I do remember a nicer wooden one that wasn't on sale at all at my store either now. So I ended up grabbing this one.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Went to the second Michaels in my area today hoping that they were more on top of things than the one that is closer to me but no , they were at least putting up the Spooky Town ( which the one closest to me hasn't even started that either) and they had a few other things like a zombie ground breaker and a set up of beakers and a flask and some glow in the dark stone, they were going to have test tubes too but they weren't out yet , I just read the tags.
I'm getting impatient cause I think I want a bat candle holder dangit


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

i picked up some stuff at Michaels today, and the receipt coupon that printed out will start Sunday for 50% off one item  Just a heads up if anyone wants to stock up on some register receipt coupons in hopes of picking up several items next week at half off!!! (You can only use 1 per transaction I believe, but who says you can't get back in line??)


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

tzgirls123 said:


> ...You can only use 1 per transaction I believe, but who says you can't get back in line??


A cashier at the Michaels nearest the hellhole where I reside I think that the woman just might not like me in general, though


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

tzgirls123 said:


> i picked up some stuff at Michaels today, and the receipt coupon that printed out will start Sunday for 50% off one item  Just a heads up if anyone wants to stock up on some register receipt coupons in hopes of picking up several items next week at half off!!! (You can only use 1 per transaction I believe, but who says you can't get back in line??)


I had to chuckle when I read your comment. I've seen plenty of cashiers over the years act like you're pulling some sneaky act of theft when I've brought someone with me and paid for their purchase. Their prices reflect the fact they will still be profitable when you purchase with a 40 or 50% coupon as most people do. I've had some that will take their coupon and a competitors in the same order and others that look at you with daggers in their eyes when you bring a friend.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Hilda said:


> Garthgoyle. Oh yes. I had the skull piece in my cart. Then put it back.
> The put it back in the cart.
> Then back on the shelf.
> hahahaha You know how that goes...


YUP. Definitely separated at birth. I'm notorious...I eventually do this long enough that I either put everything down and leave with nothing or say screw it and just buy all the things.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> YUP. Definitely separated at birth. I'm notorious...I eventually do this long enough that I either put everything down and leave with nothing or say screw it and just buy all the things.


"buy all the things" BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH Yep!!!!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Cloe said:


> Is this the arrow you are referring too? They were marked at 70% off here and I did use the 20% off they had a little over a week ago. Not sure off hand what price actually was. Unfortunately the 20% just comes off the sale price of an item so it isn't technically 90% off.
> 
> Actually in thought after posting this I do remember a nicer wooden one that wasn't on sale at all at my store either now. So I ended up grabbing this one.


No its this one:


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

matrixmom said:


> No its this one:
> View attachment 282510


Yeah. I think that's the one I picked up first. I remember it having a chalky greenish color in it. As said it was still full price and I'm thinking $39.00 maybe? I remember reluctantly putting it back as even at half price too much for my use. Will try to give you a heads up if I see it marked down in my store.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Chloe- I always greet the cashier and ask how their day is going. I make a joke about being busy and how I used to work in retail. They ALWAYS lighten up and usually give me a larger discount in any way they can. When I tell the story about a customer throwing a handful of glass ornaments at me when I worked at the nature company, I have had a Michaels employee laugh and give me their own personal coupons. I'm sure it's a thankless job.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Garthgoyle said:


> A cashier at the Michaels nearest the hellhole where I reside I think that the woman just might not like me in general, though


I kid you not, some cashiers think the money is coming out of their pocket. If i were to get a coupon for 50 % off after each transaction, i would pay for one item at a time and then use each coupon for 1 item. They can't say no, one per transaction.


----------



## PunkinGal (Aug 2, 2014)

I've definitely used more than one coupon per transaction- the codes just need to be different.. Like a register coupon and a website coupon for example. Also sometimes Joann's will send multiple 50% coupons with different codes so I use those over the Michael's coupon of the same value. The only issue I have is my store won't take 60% off an item Joann coupons- they tell me they only match up to 50% off an item competitor coupons.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

PunkinGal said:


> I've definitely used more than one coupon per transaction- the codes just need to be different.. Like a register coupon and a website coupon for example. Also sometimes Joann's will send multiple 50% coupons with different codes so I use those over the Michael's coupon of the same value. The only issue I have is my store won't take 60% off an item Joann coupons- they tell me they only match up to 50% off an item competitor coupons.


I think every store is different as is the cashiers. Some you can't help but wonder if maybe they need a new job. I understand it's tough dealing with irate people but that's the downfall of any customer service job. You need the patience and personality for it. Hence why it's not the job for me. LOL I just used AC Moore coupons in my closest store for 3 transactions (that's what grandchildren are for, right?) for 55% off. They had a barcode on their keytag she pulled out for that percentage off.


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

Cloe said:


> I think every store is different as is the cashiers. Some you can't help but wonder if maybe they need a new job. I understand it's tough dealing with irate people but that's the downfall of any customer service job. You need the patience and personality for it. Hence why it's not the job for me. LOL I just used AC Moore coupons in my closest store for 3 transactions (that's what grandchildren are for, right?) for 55% off. They had a barcode on their keytag she pulled out for that percentage off.


LOL lucky with the grandchildren! I often wonder if I go back later will they think I'm a weirdo!!! LOL


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

Does anyone know how much the different size haybales are? I never really paid much attention to them but I'm going to have to pick up a few for one of my displays


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

matrixmom said:


> Instead I got this: the skull hand hourglass(maybe for fortune teller table) with my 40% off coupon
> 
> View attachment 281737


I got that hourglass today as well using a 50% off. Saw a few things that we liked though.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Stopped by my local Micheals yesterday in hopes of spotting the skeleton key I wanted. They didn't have much more set up for Halloween than they did the week before, but they did have a few additional things, including the skeleton keys. There were 3 different designs, I think. I liked them all but admit I was surprised that they were $8.99 each. I feel like they should have been between $5-$7 each, for what they are. They are about 8 inches long. 

I did buy one (sucker!) because I wanted this particular design though.  I had originally wanted to get 3 of them but now I won't. My Hagatha witch will have to do with one of these keys on the chatelaine I want to make for her. 

I also looked at the pumpkins. They did not have any of the larger bluish pumpkins that were brought to my attention, but they did have a couple of the smaller ones. This one that I bought is only about 6.5 inches wide, and maybe 5 inches tall, but it was priced at $14.99. Some of the paint on the pumpkins didn't look that nice, IMHO, so if you pick them up, be sure to look carefully. 

I did use a 40% off coupon on the pumpkin. Like another poster mentioned, my receipt printed with a 50% off coupon that can be used 7/26-7/28. 
I don't mean to be a downer but the price tags on these 2 items have left me with a negative taste in my mouth. One skeleton key & small pumpkin came to $19 and change (6% tax inc) - that seems so high to me. 

Perhaps it is because I am on more of a budget this year, but some of these prices are just ridiculous! Hmph! I probably should have just not bought the items in protest, but as soon as I saw this key, I really wanted it & I know I'd be disappointed if I didn't get this style. Sigh...









Also, not a Micheals product, but in falling into the interwebs today, I saw this Trembling Spell Book at Victorian Trading. Does anyone have this?? Please, someone tell me it's wonderful so I can buy it! LOL! http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/80-ha-8027788/107100103/trembling-spellbook
I'm allowing myself just a few small prop purchases this year - this might end up being one of them because I think the kids will love it too.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

MrsMcbernes said:


> ...Saw a few things that we liked though.


Only a few? You must not be looking hard enough They probably _wish_ that I would like less


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Michaels has a 50% off coupon on their website (good today only) so I hightailed it over with my coupon in hand and...no Halloween! Fall floral and pumpkins but no Halloween. I was so mad I left empty-handed.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel (Sep 28, 2013)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Stopped by my local Micheals yesterday in hopes of spotting the skeleton key I wanted. They didn't have much more set up for Halloween than they did the week before, but they did have a few additional things, including the skeleton keys. There were 3 different designs, I think. I liked them all but admit I was surprised that they were $8.99 each. I feel like they should have been between $5-$7 each, for what they are. They are about 8 inches long.
> 
> I did buy one (sucker!) because I wanted this particular design though.  I had originally wanted to get 3 of them but now I won't. My Hagatha witch will have to do with one of these keys on the chatelaine I want to make for her.
> 
> ...


In regard to prices, Michaels seems to be trending more and more towards what Kohls does. Mark prices up insanely high and provide plenty of "sales" and coupons so people feel like they're scoring a great deal. I'm not saying people can't manage a great deal with their sales (I frequent Michaels myself) but this whole tactic gets old IMO. I wish they wouldn't mark stuff up so much!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

NotTheBatesMotel said:


> In regard to prices, Michaels seems to be trending more and more towards what Kohls does. Mark prices up insanely high and provide plenty of "sales" and coupons so people feel like they're scoring a great deal. I'm not saying people can't manage a great deal with their sales (I frequent Michaels myself) but this whole tactic gets old IMO. I wish they wouldn't mark stuff up so much!


They actually do this because it's a vicious cycle between the consumer and the business. The business offers coupon, customer buys because of coupon, customer then starts to buy but ONLY when there's a coupon. No coupon or sale, nobody is buying, so prices get raised because they're having to give out so many coupons. Now don't get me wrong, I love a good sale, but if the collective group of Michaels' shoppers wanted lower prices, then they'd need to stop buying with coupons. But if Michaels stopped giving out coupons and lowered their prices a bit, customers would still complain there are no coupons lol. As a retail business manager myself, this is why I love HomeGoods. HomeGoods NEVER has a coupon or a discount or a sale unless it's clearance. They buy these items from vendors for a deep discount, then mark them up to sell profitably, but exponentially lower than what it would cost to buy them outright from the original vendor. And they only buy a limited supply, which is the genius part of it because people know if they don't buy it now, there's a chance someone will scoop it up and it will NEVER be seen again. And that's why HomeGoods doesn't have to offer coupons, because they've built that mindset within their frequent shoppers. 

Sorry for getting off topic haha!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Garthgoyle said:


> Only a few? You must not be looking hard enough They probably _wish_ that I would like less



I saw a jar that I liked a lot but when I picked it up it did not look good at all. I feel Like I could possibly make one similar to it for cheaper. It had a sticker on it with a design and the sticker was not placed well and had places around the edges where the sticker was bubbled up.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Year before last ( they may have had them last year too but I don't recall) Michaels had large faux pumpkins , like large enough they didn't fit on shelves, they sat on the floor. Has anyone seen any of these? anywhere really, doesn't have to be Michaels, I'm just looking for a couple larger pumpkins similar to these.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Mine has the giant fairytale pumpkin. For a mere $59.99.


----------



## ThakingDbb (Aug 27, 2009)

just went to michael's. they had their entire Spooky Town out on display and some lights and such. nothing that really caught my eye except the spooky village stuff but since my dog will eat them if i leave them out i just oogle them and enjoy the pictures you guys put on here.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> ...And that's why HomeGoods doesn't have to offer coupons, because they've built that mindset within their frequent shoppers.


Actually, having worked there, I can give you other reasons for the low prices, probably the highest of which is lack of hours for the employees, which saves the company a sh1t ton 



ThakingDbb said:


> ...nothing that really caught my eye except the spooky village stuff but since my dog will eat them if i leave them out i just oogle them and enjoy the pictures you guys put on here.


I would say that you have good taste, but I think that it is the pieces that actually do, since the dog looks at them as appetizers


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Vsalz said:


> Mine has the giant fairytale pumpkin. For a mere $59.99.


really? neither of the two michaels near me have any of the large ones. How big would you say that 59,99 is?


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Huge. Like 18 inches tall and 2.5 feet wide.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

oopsie.....


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

oh so spooky town has appeared???


----------



## ThakingDbb (Aug 27, 2009)

well the dog basically wants to eat anything left out while im not there. very frustrating.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

My Michael's still has nothing out. What the crap?!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Lukewa said:


> My Michael's still has nothing out. What the crap?!


Your not alone. I'm seriously bummed out. My Michaels was one of the first to put stuff out last year and this year, nothing , no candle sticks, no skulls, nothing.
I don't even count the pumpkins ect because to me they are more fall.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Lukewa said:


> My Michael's still has nothing out. What the crap?!



Ours is always behind as well. They have some Fall and the display platform for the Spooky Town selection, but it's not stocked. Plus they couldn't even tell me when it would be out. I really dislike our Michaels.


----------



## Cody Holmes (Aug 10, 2014)

A new Prop at Michael's! "Skeleton Grave Crawler"
$59.99
Arm-crawling and head-wobbling motion!
Eyes light up!
Makes Spooky Sounds!
Motion Activated
Volume Control
Adaptor 

Shoutout to Eternal Wynter on Youtube! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D_HywWpbfA


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Got stuff today! Yay. My store had no booklets out though. Did they stop them this year ? They also didn't have a display out. Just threw everything out there. Does anyone have a booklet or ad scan? Or could someone post pictures of everything with the prices if not too hard to ask? I forgot to do this as I was in a hurry. Thanks so much


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Yup they've got a booklet. I didn't get prices - I'm in Canada so they'ed be way off regardless.

I scanned the booklet and uploaded it as a PDF here...
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6iZqsFxjrgUTzR4TU1saFNjWVk


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

Our Michaels is usually one of the last to put out stuff and they always sell out of spooky town by mid season. Yesterday they had everything out!! I got one of the new houses and the gas station with half price coupons! Love them!


----------



## PunkinGal (Aug 2, 2014)

djgeneral said:


> Got stuff today! Yay. My store had no booklets out though. Did they stop them this year ? They also didn't have a display out. Just threw everything out there. Does anyone have a booklet or ad scan? Or could someone post pictures of everything with the prices if not too hard to ask? I forgot to do this as I was in a hurry. Thanks so much


I just stopped at my Michaels and they had everything out. I grabbed a booklet but I see someone has already posted. Here are the prices (USD) of the bigger items:

Flying school: $54.99
Cemetary gate: $47.99
Gas n Ghoul: $49.99
Sabrina's Costumes: $54.99
Carnival Plane Ride: $129.99
Ghostly Manor: $109.99
Doll Shop: $79.99
Trick or Treat House: $54.99
Withered Mansion: $79.99
Bloody Belfry: $99.99

I only walked out with the Trick or Treat House, but am considering a few others. I was looking for the Hallows Cathedral but didn't see it at Michaels.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Yesterday I went to another local Micheals store & they had a few more Halloween items out. Over near their glass section, they had a display in the middle of the aisle (a short one) that had different types of Mason jars on it. On one side of the display were Halloween glass items!

They had 3 glass skull drink containers. Purple, Amber & a Blue-fading-to-green. I bought the Purple & Blue ones. I may remove the straw, glue on a bead or something & use them as potion containers, but either way for $3.99 each I thought they were great! They are about 6ish inches tall, the skull part, I think. I was thinking they'd look really neat lit up in some way because the colors are beautiful when the light shines through them. Maybe a battery tea-light attached upside down to the lid... hmmm....









They also had various lab-type beakers & flasks, and they had small, milk-bottle type glasses that had different images painted on the front. One was a haunted house, one was a witch, one was a skelly & I forget the other one. They were designed to drink out of because when you tilted them up, the bottoms of the glasses had little sayings printed on them - sort of like "you've just been poisoned" but cuter. They would be great kids glasses or would be awesome to serve colored mixed drinks or punches in with colorful straws! Sorry I don't have a picture - I don't have a smartphone, if you can believe it!

I did get another 50% off coupon to be used by 7/28, so now I have two. It would be awesome if they had lenticular pictures out by then because if they have new ones, I will for certain buy those. Otherwise a pillow or another skeleton key is what I may get.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Went back to our Michaels today and they had another aisle cleared out to put (hopefully) Halloween stuff on. I grabbed a scented candle and a pack of the tapers that has spiders on them. (posting a picture of them on the 'what did you buy today' tab.)


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Spooky Town


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

More Spooky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





























Sorry for the odd posts. Figuring out Tapatalk. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

https://vimeo.com/175976553

Also is a video I took of the Spooky Town set up at Michaels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrushR (Jul 9, 2013)

Ours (Marietta, GA) already has most of their gear out. Picked up a single craft pumpkin at 40% off (still a rip) and cut/painted it immediately. Gonna be a new candy holder, probably for sale. Here it is, drying on the bumper (didn't have anywhere else to put it)(clicky for picky)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I was surprised to see halloween our here


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Few more


----------



## MonsterGuts (Jun 29, 2014)

I ran to Michael's today on my lunch break and found loads of stuff at 70% off. The only things not on sale was the Mod Podge (50% off coupon) and the 2 Ball jars. They aren't set up for Halloween yet. 

The 3 frosted jars are solar led lights. I am going to make witch lights with them. $9.99 now $2.99

The rolls of jute twine are 500 ft! $9.99 now $2.99

Not sure what I am going to do with the black jute ribbon...probably use it for texture on the stake holders for the witch lights. $9.99 now $2.99

The purple bottle comes in clear, purple and cobalt. now $1.49

Paint is 2 for $1.00

Brown wired twine will make great curly ques and vines. $3.99 now $1.19.

-Kat


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I had a 50% coupon to use so I stopped in today. I was originally thinking maybe I'd buy a pillow, but I ended up with 2 other things instead! I mentioned in a previous post that I found some Halloween glassware in an aisle display, and I picked up a beaker stand & set of 3 flasks. It was $9.99. They have a bigger one that's a natural wood color & holds more flasks for around $13. I don't have anything like this so even though its' a smaller item, I liked it. 

I also bought the Spooky Village figurine set that has the "Mummy", "Deady" and two kid mummies. We don't set up a Halloween village, but I did make a Haunted Dollhouse for my kids out of an old toy castle (photos in my album) and this will go great with it. I couldn't resist considering our DD4 takes dance class & loves to wear tutus, like the girl mummy is dressed. And, our DS2 likes to dress up in superhero capes, like the boy mummy is dressed. So it's like a little family snapshot! LOL!


----------



## NCRX (Jul 26, 2016)

The florist at my store is already having fun!









He usually makes 5 or 6 of these skeletons. This one's my favorite!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I love seeing what they create in custom floral!!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

NCRX, that is really cool! Our Michael's floral dept. produces nothing but the same 1990s floral arrangements year after year. I've often wondered who in the world buys that stuff. I just assumed every store was told to make the same things. Guess not!


----------



## xenew (Sep 4, 2015)

Here's a quick photo of the wooden test tube rack (I used a 50% coupon so I purchased it for $6.50). I'm going to be staining the wood, but it would be perfect for painting, too. There were also assorted scientific beakers and glassware.


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

My Michael's usually has a few nice arrangements and wreaths but never anything as spectacular as those skeletons. It would be awesome to see them done this year but I won't hold my breath


----------



## InThePines (Jun 30, 2016)

Oh my goodness, those beakers are so great! I need to find some glassware for my Mad Scientist theme and those look absolutely perfect, especially for the price.


----------



## ThakingDbb (Aug 27, 2009)

their mad scientist stuff is awesome, they had glow in the dark rocks and things like that too. which is awesome. i was saddened by the fact their skeletons were 79.99.....and not that great either.


----------



## NCRX (Jul 26, 2016)

There are a couple stores in my area who refuse to do anything but simple floral pieces for Halloween. Each designer is different, I suppose. I'll keep posting pictures when new things are done


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

NCRX said:


> The florist at my store is already having fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love what she did to that arrow sign. I picked one up as I had good intentions of adding a circus/carnival area outside this year. Sadly I'm so far behind It may end up being put off till next year but I definitely am going to steal her idea for my arrow lol!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFgKUeJ76e0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKPuYmeGDco

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2xFZZmWxCo


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

I think that is all the pictures/video I took at Michael's today. Sorry for the multiple post all at once.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I am seriously beginning to believe both of my Michaels are not getting the Halloween home decor stuff in at all. They both have the Lemex, a small aisle of craft projects and a row of " costumes" with hats, socks, mini skirts and other costume accessories, Not one empty aisle to put anything on , they aren't moving things around, nothing and all the summer is gone except the lights. I think I'm gonna freak out if thats all mine get.


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

I've been hitting them hard with spooky town stuff out now (zombie plane ride, ghostly manor, gas&ghoul, and some smaller items) for our hauntville.org display. 50% off coupons are a must and make the prices reasonable


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

love those taper candles!!!
I can't wait to see the new card making supplies as well. last year I got really good Halloween stamps at michaels


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Oh I didn't see the skull bottles. Wonder how much those are and if they are cheaper than my usual source.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I stopped by ours yesterday and while they had since put out their Spooky town stuff, they're lacking in the usual foam skulls, creepy cloth, small skeletons and other more traditional Halloween decor. Looks like they might be getting away from some things and leaning more towards the glittery/cutesy stuff. and what the hell is up with the gold and silver skeletons!! Really!!?


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Just a heads-up, I just went to the Michaels website and the main page has a 50% coupon. But then I clicked on the Weekly Ad, and then on Coupons, and in there I saw a 55% coupon good tomorrow (Friday) and Saturday. As of last weekend, my Michaels still hadn't stocked Halloween but I'm going to swing by tomorrow after work and take a look.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm really getting up set. I would love to use the 55% off on something Halloween but we still don't have any !! wtf I used my 50% on some pumpkins but I'm tired of buying pumpkins.

On another note , is there an AC Moore thread already?? I searched and nothing came up for me with AC Moore in the title. I was at mine today and they some cute things, typical but pretty cute.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I'm really getting up set. I would love to use the 55% off on something Halloween but we still don't have any !! wtf I used my 50% on some pumpkins but I'm tired of buying pumpkins.
> 
> On another note , is there an AC Moore thread already?? I searched and nothing came up for me with AC Moore in the title. I was at mine today and they some cute things, typical but pretty cute.


I am fairly certain I saw one.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

For those that have seen the skeleton grave crawler, what do you think of him? I'm thinking about using my 55% off coupon on him.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

HalloScream said:


> For those that have seen the animated reaper ground breaker, what do you think of him? I'm thinking about using my 55% off coupon on him.


I thought he looked pretty good. Our daughter was scared and liked him at the same time (scared when she was beside him but then asking to go back when we walked away) I wish they had him where you could actually see him crawl. But our store had him attached to the display he was set up on.


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

HalloScream said:


> For those that have seen the skeleton grave crawler, what do you think of him? I'm thinking about using my 55% off coupon on him.


 Ours only had him in the box so I passed, but now I have a 60% off coupon so that might be worth the risk.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got a 60% off a regular priced item today! Might have to make a trip out to spend money to save some!!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

Yup! If your a rewards member you should have a 60%off coupon linked to your account!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I just printed out my 60% coupon. Will be heading out shortly.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

do you guys think we have the same number on our 60% off coupon? in other words could I print it off twice and let my daughter also use one would we be able to or would it say the coupon has already been used? I know I can do this with regular coupons but since this is a "members only" coupon did the take precautions to make sure we only use it once?


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

You were able to print it? It only gave me the option of sending it to my phone. 311 was the last three numbers of mine.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

MrsMcbernes said:


> You were able to print it? It only gave me the option of sending it to my phone. 311 was the last three numbers of mine.


yeah, I printed it off, it had a big print button right underneath it. mine has 3110 at the end....or maybe 3116 lol I honestly can't tell my eyes are that bad.


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

I got the grave crawler with the 60% off coupon ($25 plus change with Michigan 6% sales tax added). I like him, couple minor cons, he needs to be anchored and the skull is only half a skull, neck needs a little work. This video is right out of the box so with a little love I think he will add to any indoor scene. The animation is great, I can understand him and the audio is loud so I would say its a good investment for $25. Video link is https://youtu.be/vDdyKMBVEF0


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

disembodiedvoice said:


> yeah, I printed it off, it had a big print button right underneath it. mine has 3110 at the end....or maybe 3116 lol I honestly can't tell my eyes are that bad.


Ok yea they are all the same and I see where to print it off. Because all the coupons were not in the same place I did not think that it could be printed. But I was wrong lol.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

They currently have a 55% coupon through today only.

Like the black tree with purple bats - trying to figure out a place it would go.


----------



## Michele Kowalczyk Tomecko (Jul 30, 2016)

Me too!!! I live for getting most of the new pieces every year!


----------



## TheNextMartha (Sep 3, 2011)

I got the grave crawler with the 55% off coupon. I plan on fixing him up some. Maybe I'll add some hair to cover up back of head.

Today I got the Lemax piece with the rotating ghosts. I plan on making this a high point in the graveyard.

Besides some smaller lemax things, I think I've got what I wanted out of Michael's this year.

Time to move on to the next store!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Just a heads up for everyone in case someone was like me and did not know. I asked an associate tonight when I ran to use my 60% off coupon if I could also use the $5 off of $25 coupon that sometimes prints at the bottom of the receipts together. He said yes as long as the % off coupon does not bring the total down below $25. Just thought I would share that with everyone in case someone has both and wasn't sure if they could use them together or not.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Got another candle stick holder so now we have a set and these eyes. I do not know what I am going to do with the eyes yet. I just love them and decided not to wait anymore.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Bought this one online. The pics are of it unlit, it lit with the light on, and it lit in a dark room. The skull looks like glass, but is a really clear plastic, so it's much lighter than it looks.


----------



## Cody Holmes (Aug 10, 2014)

I bought the skeleton grave crawler a couple of days ago. 

1 caution tip: Make sure the wires do not catch on the mechanics or armature. I did not realize mine was doing this at first. I thought the motor was sticking and not allowing the skeleton to move its arms. I was ready to send him back, but then I noticed one of the wires was caught tightly around one of the metal pieces, not allowing the motor to move the arms correctly. 

I unplugged the wires, situated them correctly, and it now works fine. The item's wire came plugged in this way. 

Anyways, it's a neat little prop for $25-$27! A very good deal compared to Spirit Halloween's moving creatures for $99+


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I promised myself that I would not be tempted with anymore Spooky town (over half of my pantry room is Lemax boxs), but the coupon was too good to pass up. Got the Trick or Treat house. Darn thing blew a fuse within two minutes of being plugged in. Reminds me of the reason I stopped buying the darn things. Things for the heads up on the coupon!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Went by my local store on Friday and was surprised to find everything out. Another big surprise was the Halloween display is in front of the store, right behind the registers, instead of in back like usual.

I used my 55% coupon on Spookytown's gas station. I couldn't help but notice that the inventory on the shelves was much lower than in years past. Some of the pieces only had two for sale, besides the one in the display. Hope they have more inventory in back.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

I am really starting to like those black//silver skeletons. dont normally go for something different , like that. but I think Its the weathered look that I am finding appealing.
I regret not using that 55% off coupon yesterday.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

They still don't have the more chic Halloween stuff out at ours. There are two aisles of very glittery decorations, costumes, DIY kits, and some accessories. They do have a couple of aisle displays - one with ribbon and the skull "mason jar" cups, beakers, etc., the other the mini villages and some lights. The fall stuff is out, too, but those Funkins are so expensive that I can't bring myself to buy any. Looking forward to seeing the pillows, velvety things, and skulls!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

LoveAndEyeballs said:


> They still don't have the more chic Halloween stuff out at ours. There are two aisles of very glittery decorations, costumes, DIY kits, and some accessories. They do have a couple of aisle displays - one with ribbon and the skull "mason jar" cups, beakers, etc., the other the mini villages and some lights. The fall stuff is out, too, but those Funkins are so expensive that I can't bring myself to buy any. Looking forward to seeing the pillows, velvety things, and skulls!


Mine doesn't either and I'm starting to wonder if they are going to get that stuff at all. I have two Michaels and neither one has the "decor" items and neither one is even clearing a place to put it.


----------



## NCRX (Jul 26, 2016)

Another one from Phillip at my local store!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow! You tell Phillip that he's on point & all the other Micheal's designers should be taking a page from his book. Nothing nearly this cool at the stores near me!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

They had some new things at Michaels today. I am really liking the led skull things they have. And for so many who liked the witch boots at TjMaxx and Homegoods last year, Michaels has their own pair this year!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up about the witch boots! I had not seen them.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hilda said:


> Thanks for the heads up about the witch boots! I had not seen them.


You are welcome!


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

Here are two vids from my Michael's. I know it's cool to see Halloween out in late Summer but they seem to be slacking based on what I've been seeing from other locations 

Lemax & animated display https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fU-IBHFni6Q 

Fall/Halloween some decor & crafts https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozYJ4fkh9GI


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

jb1sb2 said:


> They had some new things at Michaels today. I am really liking the led skull things they have. And for so many who liked the witch boots at TjMaxx and Homegoods last year, Michaels has their own pair this year!


I hope my store gets those skull led candles in. I like those a lot.


----------



## NCRX (Jul 26, 2016)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Wow! You tell Phillip that he's on point & all the other Micheal's designers should be taking a page from his book. Nothing nearly this cool at the stores near me!


He'll love to hear that - I'll let him know!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

omg! hope my store gets those lenticular pictures! and love the boots


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Well one of my Michaels finally got a few new things in, still not even close to the things shown on here but something is better than nothing. I only got this beautiful frog, he is pretty big ( about 11 inches) made out of foam/latex , used 50% off on him and then I found my big pumpkins ( suckers are 70 bucks I kid you not) they were on sale for 50% off, I got one just because I'm crazy and have been looking all over for one this size and it is all I've found. I'm keeping the receipt in case I find a better deal lol


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Well one of my Michaels finally got a few new things in, still not even close to the things shown on here but something is better than nothing. I only got this beautiful frog, he is pretty big ( about 11 inches) made out of foam/latex , used 50% off on him and then I found my big pumpkins ( suckers are 70 bucks I kid you not) they were on sale for 50% off, I got one just because I'm crazy and have been looking all over for one this size and it is all I've found. I'm keeping the receipt in case I find a better deal lol
> 
> View attachment 284328


How much are those toads? My closest Michael's doesn't have any.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

The toads are 19.99 but I used a 50% off coupon. I think hes great for 10 bucks, like I said about 11 inches from nose to butt or back of leg and about 8 or 9 inches wide. I've wanted one forever so I was happy and sort of surprised to see this type of prop at Michaels.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

That's awesome. I too have those toads on my wish list. Great find!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

a_granger said:


> That's awesome. I too have those toads on my wish list. Great find!!


let me know if yours doesn't get them and I will send you one.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

NCRX said:


> Another one from Phillip at my local store!


All of those skeleton characters are fabulous! Phillip has some real talent! I may have to attempt a version of this one and the one with the sign!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

*Tombstones*
















I'm a little disappointed that they reused the dates on the tombstone this year from one of the tombstones from last year. But at least the style is different. 1st pic is this years and 2nd pic is last years.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Those are cool tombstones; how much were they? Not that I have the space to store more bulky resin tombstones....


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Mine doesn't either and I'm starting to wonder if they are going to get that stuff at all. I have two Michaels and neither one has the "decor" items and neither one is even clearing a place to put it.


I went to our closest store yesterday, and they don't have a lot out yet, but it is here and there randomly, all over the store. There's virtually nothing up front, except for the things that they've made to display, and the Funkins aren't out for sale, but they are up on the highest shelf on either side of the front. No price signs, just alternating colors and heights as if they're display only. I'm sure that they would sell them, but they don't have a bin or area for them within reach, yet.

There were a couple of kids' craft sets halfway down the main aisle by the doors, a few more things along the side aisle under the Funkins. Then there were some endcaps facing the back of the store, and one aisle near the back, smack in the middle, with actual merchandise. Then there was a smattering here and there up the secondary aisle where the cash registers are, and the Halloween village stuff is up by the registers, too.

I didn't have time to comb the entire store, so there may have even been more than that, but I went wherever I saw merchandise, and I peeked down the other aisles as I passed. No tombstones or skeletons at our store, yet. No lenticular photos or candle holders, either. They did have the ceramic heads, which I considered, but passed on, since I only had a 50% coupon for one item, and I wanted the glittery witch armillary type decoration.


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm sharing a few things I purchased from Michaels!! I have some more hauls to edit for my channel too!!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Forhekset said:


> Those are cool tombstones; how much were they? Not that I have the space to store more bulky resin tombstones....


Tombstones are 29.99 each. I used a 50% off one item coupon and it was 15.00. I really like that it has a lenticular picture that you can use or switch with a picture of your choice.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Not sure what the heck happened at our Michaels. Had to run in and grab a crate for a new decoration and all the Halloween merchandise that was out for their Fall Event weekend this past week is all gone. The Spooky Town set up is still there, though getting very light on inventory and the Fall floral is all still out, but the 2 aisles with all the actual Halloween décor is gone and replaced with plastic storage containers. I asked the girl at the register what happened to it all and the response was, "Oh, I don't know". I really hate our Michaels.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ditsterz said:


> View attachment 284372
> 
> 
> View attachment 284381
> ...


 I would love some tips on these Michaels tombstones. I have bought around 6 over the years, always on clearance ( don't think I've paid over 8 bucks for any of them) but I've never used them, I have no idea how to get them to stand on the ground without falling over. How do you guys use these stones and do you have tips on how to actually keep them stable? I would love to actually use mine this year. I wish they had holes in the bottom for stakes.


----------



## Misfit Ghoul (Jul 29, 2016)

Shadowbat said:


> Not sure what the heck happened at our Michaels. Had to run in and grab a crate for a new decoration and all the Halloween merchandise that was out for their Fall Event weekend this past week is all gone. The Spooky Town set up is still there, though getting very light on inventory and the Fall floral is all still out, but the 2 aisles with all the actual Halloween décor is gone and replaced with plastic storage containers. I asked the girl at the register what happened to it all and the response was, "Oh, I don't know". I really hate our Michaels.


Even though every store is different this makes me kind of nervous about my two local Michael's store.. get the feeling I might have been late on the jump and I don't get paid until tomorrow.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I would love some tips on these Michaels tombstones. I have bought around 6 over the years, always on clearance ( don't think I've paid over 8 bucks for any of them) but I've never used them, I have no idea how to get them to stand on the ground without falling over. How do you guys use these stones and do you have tips on how to actually keep them stable? I would love to actually use mine this year. I wish they had holes in the bottom for stakes.


Last year, inspired by someone else's idea on here (can't remember who it was), I glued PVC pipe straps to the back of my tombstones, then put bamboo stakes through them to prop my tombstones up. You could also use rebar if you don't think the bamboo is strong enough. The straps I used were similar to this, but grey. They're cheap (this one is .46 for a 5-pack).

http://www.homedepot.com/p/1-2-in-CPVC-CTS-Tube-Strap-5-Pack-C4724/100201267

I glued them on using construction adhesive. I already had some bamboo stakes, so to outfit all of my tombstones it only cost $5-6. I'm adding some foam tombstones to my graveyard this year, so I'll definitely need to glue on more pipe straps.



Ditsterz said:


> Tombstones are 29.99 each. I used a 50% off one item coupon and it was 15.00. I really like that it has a lenticular picture that you can use or switch with a picture of your choice.


Thanks, I'm gonna have to pick one of those up. Not a bad price with the coupon. I see a 40% off coupon on their site, how'd you guys get the 50%? Sorry, I'm sure it's been posted in the thread already. I just haven't read the whole thing.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Forhekset, that is a good idea. Is the glue you used in a tube or is it like liquid nails used in one of the "guns" ? not familiar with construction adhesive. Did you paint the straps and bamboo?


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Thanks Forhekset, that is a good idea. Is the glue you used in a tube or is it like liquid nails used in one of the "guns" ? not familiar with construction adhesive. Did you paint the straps and bamboo?


The construction adhesive I used is black and it comes in a tube. Takes about 24 hours to completely set up. But any good adhesive should work, so long as it's meant for outdoor use. I didn't paint the straps or bamboo since you can't see it unless you walk behind the tombstones. It's not really noticeable, and the grey pipe straps sort of blend in with the tombstones anyhow. I guess if you had people walking amongst your tombstones, painting might be a good idea. My setup is such that no one would ever see the backs of the tombstones.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Ooooh, those are cool tombstones! I will have to grab a couple with coupons. Haven't seen those in stores yet .

My stores have about 3 aisles with Halloween and some center display areas too. There is more coming. They said in September they will start discounting Halloween so they can make way for the winter holiday items. I will likely grab some stuff and then if prices drop, exchange them for the cheaper price  Every dollar counts when you loooooove Halloween decor.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Shadowbat said:


> Not sure what the heck happened at our Michaels. Had to run in and grab a crate for a new decoration and all the Halloween merchandise that was out for their Fall Event weekend this past week is all gone. The Spooky Town set up is still there, though getting very light on inventory and the Fall floral is all still out, but the 2 aisles with all the actual Halloween décor is gone and replaced with plastic storage containers. I asked the girl at the register what happened to it all and the response was, "Oh, I don't know". I really hate our Michaels.


Wow. That really is odd. I keep waiting for all the little stuff they usually put out and am wondering where it is. Maybe they are tucking everything at your store away because too many people are snatching everything up at 50% off. We all dread the day they start with the 20% discount and we no longer can use coupons.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Glitterati said:


> Ooooh, those are cool tombstones! I will have to grab a couple with coupons. Haven't seen those in stores yet .
> 
> My stores have about 3 aisles with Halloween and some center display areas too. There is more coming. They said in September they will start discounting Halloween so they can make way for the winter holiday items. I will likely grab some stuff and then if prices drop, exchange them for the cheaper price  Every dollar counts when you loooooove Halloween decor.


That's a frequent seasonal item money-saving trick for me - buy early to make sure you get it, then if you see it on sale, swap it out.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Not late, I have stalked a handful of stores in my area, and all are still in different stages of progress with Halloween stuff being put out and moved. Give it another 2 weeks. You too Shadowbat, I still have faith your stores will re put things out. They probably are just re organizing placements, etc.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Forhekset said:


> Thanks, I'm gonna have to pick one of those up. Not a bad price with the coupon. I see a 40% off coupon on their site, how'd you guys get the 50%? Sorry, I'm sure it's been posted in the thread already. I just haven't read the whole thing.


The 50% off coupon was on michaels website. The one I used was one day only wed. Aug. 3rd. I checked and I only see 40% off coupon for the rest of this week and next week. I don't know how often they put 50% off coupons but I think they are always for 1 day only.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Gorilla Glue works great for attaching pvc to tombstones.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Bought the toad today with a 50% coupon. If you have a witch set-up, it is one of the best props I have seen in a while.


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

Also picked up the toad today. We have several Micheal's stores in my area but the two closest have completely different things. It's so strange! I need to find another bat candle holder because my cat broke one. He's a huge jerk!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Is there an sku or item number for that toad? I want to check online to see if the nearest Michaels has some in stock.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

a_granger said:


> Is there an sku or item number for that toad? I want to check online to see if the nearest Michaels has some in stock.


You'd be better off just calling the store and saying, "Halloween, Toad". They'll know what you mean.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

a_granger said:


> Is there an sku or item number for that toad? I want to check online to see if the nearest Michaels has some in stock.


8694693555 the tag says latex frog and it is their Celebrate It brand


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh great thank you both. Looks like one of our area stores just got some in. YAY!!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Shadowbat said:


> Not sure what the heck happened at our Michaels. Had to run in and grab a crate for a new decoration and all the Halloween merchandise that was out for their Fall Event weekend this past week is all gone. The Spooky Town set up is still there, though getting very light on inventory and the Fall floral is all still out, but the 2 aisles with all the actual Halloween décor is gone and replaced with plastic storage containers. I asked the girl at the register what happened to it all and the response was, "Oh, I don't know". I really hate our Michaels.


Did you look around a bit? At mine, they've moved their Halloween aisles twice since putting stuff out. Maybe they're bored.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Ran into the local Michael's yesterday and they had a lot of stuff set up!! Which was a shock, since last year they didn't do that until like the third week of September, except for some floral stuff. 

Just standing in the middle of the aisle, surrounded by Halloween stuff makes me so happy! I don't even know why, but it does.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Zombiesmash said:


> Did you look around a bit? At mine, they've moved their Halloween aisles twice since putting stuff out. Maybe they're bored.


They're not bored, the home office is making them do it.


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

A few days ago I was at my closest Michaels and they had a poor lone bat candle holder, so I had to rescue it. The clerk said they didn't get that line in (and will not), so someone must have bought it at another Michaels and returned it there. Why don't they all get same stuff? Who knows..... Interesting though as this location was much later setting up Halloween stuff. Today I went to 2 other Michaels locations and finally found one lone bat candle holder again (phew!). See!?! This is why you don't wait and think about if you really need something. Buy, buy, buy, before it's too late, lol!


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Ugh I reeeaaaally need that bat candle holder but I haven't been to the Michaels yet at all since stuff started popping up. My friend has gone to my store of choice this past week but says they don't have everything out yet.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

I was impressed by Michaels' lab glassware selection. Really nice--Erlenmeyer flasks and beakers in a couple of different sizes plus the test tubes and racks posted earlier. I also liked the colorful skull jars with straw from an earlier post and bought one. There was also a selection of fall/Halloween-themed party glassware sold in a display away from the Halloween merchandise--an owl drink dispenser, mug, mason jar, and another larger container. There was also a pumpkin drink dispenser and pumpkin-shaped punch cup. The owl drink dispenser was cute and very unique; it looked like it would hold 1.5 gallons or so. The owl mason jar lid was standard size--the lid from the skull drinking jar fit it just fine.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

The glow in the dark rocks/fillers








Loved this DOD headband/mask combo--very unique and probably not uncomfortable to actually wear. The sugar skull is imprinted on the face veil; reminds me of the sheer skelly shift from Grandin Road. 








The frog/toad---I think it's a toad but it's labeled as a frog--ok fine lol. It's big. I placed a mug next to it for scale--but it is a large mug and the pix don't do it justice. It is very cool. Would have bought one, but didn't like that it is latex.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cool DoD headband mask there V and the frog sits nice; he's kind of calling to me. Until I read your description of the headband mask I thought it was a metallic cut out mask there instead of being an imprint. The labware is nice. Hobby Lobby had some recently and I wonder how Michaels compares. I assume it is glass. I'm hesitant to buy glass labware from it getting broken and someone getting cut on Halloween night to it being at risk for breakage during storage. I do think I'll stop into to Michaels when I'm next in the area. Definitely some things that have caught my eye this year.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Cool DoD headband mask there V and the frog sits nice; he's kind of calling to me. Until I read your description of the headband mask I thought it was a metallic cut out mask there instead of being an imprint. The labware is nice. Hobby Lobby had some recently and I wonder how Michaels compares. I assume it is glass. I'm hesitant to buy glass labware from it getting broken and someone getting cut on Halloween night to it being at risk for breakage during storage. I do think I'll stop into to Michaels when I'm next in the area. Definitely some things that have caught my eye this year.


I bought the lab ware from Hobby Lobby, and I think it is larger in size than what they have at Michaels. I worry about the glass also, so plan to use the glass either indoors or way out of reach anyone passing by. I tend to collect plastic lab pieces more often for those same reasons.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

thanks for posting the DOD veil, V! I picked it up today, it's so pretty. I might switch the flowers to black roses.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

gloomycatt said:


> thanks for posting the DOD veil, V! I picked it up today, it's so pretty. I might switch the flowers to black roses.


De nada . It's a clever design. Michaels has done a good job this year imho.


----------



## SteelManCM (Jul 30, 2016)

Install the Michaels app on your phone, too. I was in the other day and checked the app. What do you know? 55% off any single item. Suddenly that $79.99 poseable skeleton was $36. Sign up for their rewards club, too. A few days later, I got a coupon in the mail for 50% off any single item.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Stopped in today to check & see if my store had the frog. They had about 6 of them but do be careful to look them over - one of them had eyes that were painted very messily, and another had some weird wrinkles in the rubber/whatever it's made of that was clearly a defect. I lined all 6 up on the floor too, to see which ones sat well on all of their legs. LOL! After seeing them in person, I really am quite taken with him. Used a coupon on him so was glad about that. 

I also bought one of the lab beakers (a smaller one), the dragon eyes that have been pictured before, and a bag of moss that was in the clearance section. There was another 2 rows of Halloween stuff in this store that hadn't been there the last time I stopped in, so it was nice to browse new things. 

They have a LOT of wooden cutout shapes in display boxes on lower shelves. They may not typically be things everyone looks at, but I think the assortment is quite good. There were A LOT of DotD cutouts with brightly painted colors - a loop of ribbon on the back & you could make a great ornament or garland for a Halloween tree! Or, glue them onto a picture frame or canvas for cute art too. 

I bought these wooden cutouts to use on potion bottles & spellbooks - sorry the photo is dark. The skull is actually a gray color if you can't tell.


----------



## Misfit Ghoul (Jul 29, 2016)

Been taking full advantage of that 40% off coupon by going just about every day, most of my local store recognizes me now and always ask "Back for more huh?", haha/


----------



## Renfield (Sep 4, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> let me know if yours doesn't get them and I will send you one.


I got one, too! So excited, since I have been drooling over one on Amazon for 2 years that was $30-$40! Woo hoo! [emoji38]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Found all these clear bottles at Michaels today, with plans for potion bottle making.










And these small, plastic, 4-inch skulls with movable jawbones should be good for projects.


----------



## Renfield (Sep 4, 2014)

Picked these up from Michael's. Now I need a raven pillow, too!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Time to buy ALL THE FAKE PUMPKINS!!!!


----------



## lavondesigns (Aug 19, 2015)

I see a TON of stuff I like...I just want it to go on clearance for 70% off like it did in 2014! I made out like a bandit!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Paint It Black said:


> Found all these clear bottles at Michaels today, with plans for potion bottle making.


What's the quality like on those skull bottles? I saw some at Big Lot's, but they had a really obvious, visible seam running right down the front of the skull. Looks like there's a seam in your picture, but it looks a little more discreet.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Forhekset said:


> What's the quality like on those skull bottles? I saw some at Big Lot's, but they had a really obvious, visible seam running right down the front of the skull. Looks like there's a seam in your picture, but it looks a little more discreet.


There is a seam down the middle of the skull. But, this is what I did with mine, and you can't see the seam at all.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Paint It Black said:


> There is a seam down the middle of the skull. But, this is what I did with mine, and you can't see the seam at all.


That looks awesome! I have to confess, I was probably just going to fill one with red or black colored liquor and stick it in our china cabinet.


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow! They look so much better this way! How did you do it? Is it paint?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

MissT said:


> Wow! They look so much better this way! How did you do it? Is it paint?


Yes. A dark green spray paint inside the bottle, then light dustings of rust and grey colors. Also smudged on some raw sienna craft paint. There is a tutorial by Dr. William Ramsay on FB for more details. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1231855093525725.1073741881.235176853193559&type=3


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I finally made it over to Michael's yesterday - they've got a pretty nice selection of Halloween stuff. I picked up one of the lenticular tombstones and will probably go back for the other one. $19 with tax after a discount, so not too bad. Also got one of those hanging "Beware" signs with the 3 skulls. The cashier let me use my 40% off coupon on both items and said it was no problem to split up my stuff into multiple transactions so I'd get a discount off of each one, so that was cool. She also said the Halloween merchandise had been moving very quickly....


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

50% off one item today only. Available in store, or online code is 50AUG2616. There's also a $2.95 shipping code, SHIPAUGUSTW. IDK if they stack - hope so!


----------



## SteelManCM (Jul 30, 2016)

Picked this up today:









And now it looks like this:









With the LEDs on:


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks good Steelman, what color/colors did you use to darken his skin ?


----------



## SteelManCM (Jul 30, 2016)

I used the Stilbeast sudios go-to for antiquing, of course! 

Tandy Leather Stain Gel in Saddle Tan

What else would I use?


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Very nice finds and mods, everyone! I loaded up in foam pumpkins this weekend. It's 40% off all of them, plus yesterday was an additional 20% off entire purchase. That's the only way to make them actually affordable! I plan to load up my cemetery fence with foam Jack O'lanterns this year.


----------



## SteelManCM (Jul 30, 2016)

Surprising that Michael's is already putting their Halloween items on 40% off and coupling that with another 20%, but I'll take it!


----------



## HaunterMom (Jul 31, 2014)

SteelManCM - love the paint job on the candle/holder. Did you coat it with anything before painting it?


----------



## SteelManCM (Jul 30, 2016)

@HaunterMom No, I just started off with the Tandy Leather Gel for the antiquing, then I dry brushed with the red and added just a smidge of yellow dry brush.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

SteelMan, I saw that candle and nearly bought it. It looks way better after your handiwork.


----------



## SteelManCM (Jul 30, 2016)

@Forhekset, thanks!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

SteelManCM said:


> I used the Stilbeast sudios go-to for antiquing, of course!
> 
> Tandy Leather Stain Gel in Saddle Tan
> 
> What else would I use?



lol oh of course, how silly of me  He does look good, nice job !


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I am unsure as to whether all Michaels stores have a Day of the Dead section this year or if only certain ones do (maybe I just did not look hard enough at the other location), but I found this candleholder ($12.99 before coupon) situated in a small display near the registers. There were also some black candlesticks that hold tapers; I want to say that there were three different sizes.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Coupon available for 30% off the sale price of the Ashland pumpkins, which are already 40% off right now. It is valid today only. I found it on my Michael's app and I'm not sure if it is available online to print out. Great time to pick up a big pumpkin. Does say limit one coupon per product.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

unlovedpoet , you are indeed loved today ! thanks for the heads up , ran and got a couple carving pumpkins and one of the big decorative pumpkins.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I've avoided a few stores this year, like HG/TJMaxx, Kirklands, Michaels and Spirit, trying to stay focused on my projects at hand; and finally made it into Michaels tonight, received a 50% off coupon in my email so talked my coupon buddy, DH, to stop there tonight before dinner thinking if they still had those toads, we could pick up two (he says how do these go with the skeleton horse? And told him they represented us). So found 5 left on the shelf and glad I stopped in before they got sold out this holiday weekend. Not crazy about latex either but they just looks so great and not green for a change. 

Unfortunately, And I knew this would happen soon with Michaels, they had halloween on sale and she said she had to give it to us at the sale price (30% off) and we couldn't use the 50% off coupons on them. Should have made it in last month. Actually just looking through lots of pages of posts here to see what you guys had in your store and some stuff I'm pretty sure I didn't see in mine. Went in not really looking for anything other than the toads to buy so not a biggie. 

Oh I did check out the green snake in the toy section and it's really small. Passing on it. I did buy one other thing that I see a couple of you couldn't resist either--the wiggly eyes Snake Eyes, although they didn't look like they moved, but were just so interesting. Definitely future project eyes. Cashier let me use my 50% off coupon on that, wow big savings!


Just checked back on the online ad and boy did I have great timing. Friday could have gotten 50% off on the toads and Sunday and Monday can get 50% off on the toads. But the extra 20% off on top of the 30% sale price for the Celebrate It line didn't apply on Saturday!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wanted to report back that I went to Michaels today after deciding to pick up 2 more of the Snake Wiggle Eyes. Have a prop idea for them down the road. Used my 50% off coupon on one of them and while at the registered asked about the coupon use on the Toads hubby and I picked up the prior night with no coupons being accepted on them. I said it was strange we could've gotten them on Friday for a total of 50% off and also 50% off (30% off sale price plus using the 20% off special additional coupon) on it today, Sunday through Monday but got stuck paying the 20% more for them by buying them on Saturday. Asked if Michaels would adjust the price on them or if I had to return them and rebuy with the 30% sale price and 20% additional coupon today. Difference came out to $8+ for the 2 and if it were only a buck or two wouldn't have bothered. I was there anyway so figured it was worth asking. Had our receipts with us.

Long story short, the manager spoke to me and said she would adjust the price and refund the difference (we paid cash so it was probably easier for her to do). I said when I got home Saturday night and checked the ads for Friday and then Sunday/Monday and felt kind of dumb having bought it on Saturday at 20% more. She said she understood and didn't know why the ad/coupons worked out that way on these over this weekend. She was very nice about it and I appreciated the extra transactions she had to do to effect the refunds. She had to ring them up separately so it did take her longer and was a bit more work. 

I left feeling much better about Michaels afterwards and wanted to let you guys know about my positive experience.


----------



## HaunterMom (Jul 31, 2014)

SteelManCM -another question about the candle you painted in an earlier post - Is the red on the candle above the skull paint or stain? What brand? LOVE your work!!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Saw these today:


----------



## SteelManCM (Jul 30, 2016)

@HaunterMom, it's just simple Acrylic Paint. I antiqued the whole shebang, then painted the candle red. Let it dry, antiqued the candle again, this took mos of the red off. Then I dry brushed with red and very faintly with the yellow.

Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## HaunterMom (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks, SteelManCM. If mine turns out half as good as yours, I'll be extremely pleased.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

mb24 said:


> Saw these today:
> 
> View attachment 306754


Love the witch coin purse.


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

I went to my Michael's last Thursday and they hardly got anything new in from the last time I was there almost a month ago. They added the day of the dead things but none of the pillows, velvet skulls, globes, spellbooks, nutcrackers, ornaments, poseable skeletons or anything else decorative besides the Lemax village and the other prop/lighting type stuff they have in that section. I don't know if it means they're not stocking anymore in the store because it doesn't sell in my area or if they were waiting until after Labor Day (today) to put the rest of the stuff out


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Hallow-art said:


> I went to my Michael's last Thursday and they hardly got anything new in from the last time I was there almost a month ago. They added the day of the dead things but none of the pillows, velvet skulls, globes, spellbooks, nutcrackers, ornaments, poseable skeletons or anything else decorative besides the Lemax village and the other prop/lighting type stuff they have in that section. I don't know if it means they're not stocking anymore in the store because it doesn't sell in my area or if they were waiting until after Labor Day (today) to put the rest of the stuff out


I have two Michaels in my area, neither one has all the cool decorative stuff...not candlesticks, no velvet skulls, no life size skelly and they aren't getting that stuff this year. The put their store in class's and mine are both C's which means they are smaller and therefore not getting this stuff. They have never done this before but this year decided to try this in the smaller stores. so yours probably isn't getting it either, I think it would have it by now. I know mine aren't because I asked several people that work there and they all gave me this answer. So boooo to Michaels, I did fill out one of the surveys that put on the bottom of some receipts and I told them what a bad idea this is.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Can anyone tell me which resin tombstone with the lenticular is the new design this year? I had read previously in this thread that only one of them was new.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> There is a seam down the middle of the skull. But, this is what I did with mine, and you can't see the seam at all.


Oh wow love these!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

JLWII2000 said:


> Can anyone tell me which resin tombstone with the lenticular is the new design this year? I had read previously in this thread that only one of them was new.


Refer to post #219 in this thread. The lenticulars are all different as are the style of tombstones. Reused same birth/death date as one of last years tombstones.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ditsterz said:


> Refer to post #219 in this thread. The lenticulars are all different as are the style of tombstones. Reused same birth/death date as one of last years tombstones.


Ah, good. I got the one that had the not reused dates. I had a 50/50 chance and won that day lol. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Anyone know if the 70 percent off sale applies to all Halloween, or just certain collections?


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

The email I received says Halloween floral and Halloween handcrafted floral arrangements. Also Harvest garlands and Harvest stems.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

I read it and it appears just the floral stuff


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

mb24 said:


> Saw these today:
> 
> View attachment 306754


I love this!!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Brand new deals today! Got an email saying craft pumpkins are 50% off, Celebrate It Halloween Decor is 40% off, and so is the ribbon, costumes/accessories, and crafting items. Plus they are offering an additional 30% off coupon for each of those categories. If you want a variety I believe you'll have to purchase in separate transactions. Get the coupons on the app or print from online. This is good for today and tomorrow!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Just got back from the store. Confirmed that you can use all of the 30% off coupons in one transaction, and the % is taken off of ALL the items that fit the various categories. I picked up 3 of the Ashland pumpkins, a large cauldron, and some spider webs. I also picked up some of those little wood pieces in the crafts that look like apothecary labels. Unfortunately they do not have a coupon, but the 40% off was still nice. AND, the coupon/sale combo should make their POS skelly's only $25! My store had quite a few of both the regular and silver ones.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone know if the large resin tombstones fall into one of the 40% off categories? I got them 40% off already, but if I can get them for 40% off plus a 30% off coupon, I'll go back and exchange them or see if Michael's will adjust the price.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Forhekset said:


> Anyone know if the large resin tombstones fall into one of the 40% off categories? I got them 40% off already, but if I can get them for 40% off plus a 30% off coupon, I'll go back and exchange them or see if Michael's will adjust the price.


Yes the tombstones are included as part of the halloween decor sale.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

unlovedpoet said:


> Yes the tombstones are included as part of the halloween decor sale.


Awesome, thanks!

Edit: This worked out great, I ended up getting two tombstones, a metal charger, a wooden sign and a bat/cobweb decorative runner for $40 including tax. I'll have to return the two tombstones and the wooden sign I bought previously at the higher prices. The tombstones ended up being $12.59 each after all the discounts - can't beat that.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

My haul for $33


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

50% off yesterday plus had coupon for additional 25% off. Got the tombstones for a little under $8 each! 
Today is 60% off day.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

I grabbed the last (display item) of the animated skeleton grave crawlers from my Michaels on Saturday. They were nice enough to give me an extra 15% off the open box item plus the 40% off sale and 30% off coupon. I didn't see any in-depth reviews outside of those on youtube and a couple posts here in this thread, but this is a great prop. Although it's about 25-30% smaller than the other animated grave grabbers that are out there, it is a fantastic value when it's on sale. The fabric cover of the prop and the section that meets the neck needs a bit of filling out, but the entire mechanism is ALL METAL! It has a strong motor as well. That means it's going to last much longer than all of those garbage Spirit/Tekky props that inevitably end up having a bunch of broken plastic parts and gears within a season or two. The motion sensor is strong. It also has a constant on option, and you can turn off the sound completely if you like. If this item goes on sale again before Halloween, I'd recommend picking it up. It works flawlessly and has some of the best construction I've seen in a mass-produced prop outside of the higher end offering from companies like Distortions.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Jottle said:


> I grabbed the last (display item) of the animated skeleton grave crawlers from my Michaels on Saturday. They were nice enough to give me an extra 15% off the open box item plus the 40% off sale and 30% off coupon. I didn't see any in-depth reviews outside of those on youtube and a couple posts here in this thread, but this is a great prop. Although it's about 25-30% smaller than the other animated grave grabbers that are out there, it is a fantastic value when it's on sale. The fabric cover of the prop and the section that meets the neck needs a bit of filling out, but the entire mechanism is ALL METAL! It has a strong motor as well. That means it's going to last much longer than all of those garbage Spirit/Tekky props that inevitably end up having a bunch of broken plastic parts and gears within a season or two. The motion sensor is strong. It also has a constant on option, and you can turn off the sound completely if you like. If this item goes on sale again before Halloween, I'd recommend picking it up. It works flawlessly and has some of the best construction I've seen in a mass-produced prop outside of the higher end offering from companies like Distortions.


Can you post some pictures? I didn't see any props like that at my Michael's, just indoor/outdoor decor and craft stuff. I guess the selection varies from store to store.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Best I can do is a video from youtube. There are a ton of video reviews of this prop on there.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Jottle said:


> Best I can do is a video from youtube. There are a ton of video reviews of this prop on there.


Thanks, looks like you got a really great deal.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Jottle said:


> I grabbed the last (display item) of the animated skeleton grave crawlers from my Michaels on Saturday. They were nice enough to give me an extra 15% off the open box item plus the 40% off sale and 30% off coupon. I didn't see any in-depth reviews outside of those on youtube and a couple posts here in this thread, but this is a great prop. Although it's about 25-30% smaller than the other animated grave grabbers that are out there, it is a fantastic value when it's on sale. The fabric cover of the prop and the section that meets the neck needs a bit of filling out, but the entire mechanism is ALL METAL! It has a strong motor as well. That means it's going to last much longer than all of those garbage Spirit/Tekky props that inevitably end up having a bunch of broken plastic parts and gears within a season or two. The motion sensor is strong. It also has a constant on option, and you can turn off the sound completely if you like. If this item goes on sale again before Halloween, I'd recommend picking it up. It works flawlessly and has some of the best construction I've seen in a mass-produced prop outside of the higher end offering from companies like Distortions.


I got him too. The last one, besides the display model so I guess others like it as well. It does seem very well built, but they surprisingly skimped on looks. Usually it's the other way around. I'm going to dress mine up a bit and put a mask on it. He'll go inside our small walk-through, and probably up high so everyone is sure to notice him.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I really like the grave crawler and want to get a couple of more, but of course my local store is sold out and Michaels doesn't carry them online. Has anyone seen it for sale in a different store or website?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Michael's has lots of halloween 60% off...still some things on the shelves. I picked up some Dia de Los Muertos items for my dining room next year.


----------



## wiirenet (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi all, I was wondering if anyone's Michaels still has these, or if anyone is willing to sell theirs?









I am looking for the books with animals on top of them. I have these two, the Magic Mouse and Potions Toad.
There was a third, maybe a raven? Maybe it said Spells?

Thank you! I love Halloween and shopping for it, so I can post and help out next year!

(PS I am in a suburb of Chicago, IL)


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

If anyone goes to a michaels and you see this, can you get me the item number please.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

wiirenet said:


> Hi all, I was wondering if anyone's Michaels still has these, or if anyone is willing to sell theirs?
> 
> View attachment 355058
> 
> ...


wiirenet, I checked my local store a week ago when I went in and all they had left were the two you already have.


----------

